# [User-Review] Steelseries Xai (inkl. Xai vs. Kone)



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2009)

*Steelseries Xai*
_Das Review einer guten, aber teuren Gaming Maus_ _mit einem Bildschirm_ _an der Unterseite zum vornehmen der wichtigsten Einstellungen


 _ Hier  gehts zum Preisvergleich der Maus
Hier  gehts zum Preisvergleich des Mauspads QcK Mini
Hier gehts zum Preisvergleich des Mauspads 4HD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
*Einleitung
*
Ich suchte schon lange nach _der perfekten_ Gaming Maus. Ich suchte im Internet und hörte immer namen wie _Roccat_ oder _Razer_. Doch in einer Ausgabe der PCGH entdeckte ich den, für mich völlig unbekannten, Testsieger: Die *Steelsereis Xai*. Ich habe mich sofort in sie verliebt und mir sie bestellt. Ihre schlichte, stilvolle Form und ihr Bildschirm, zum vornehmen wichtiger Einstellungen, haben mich sofort überzeugt.

*Über SteelSeries*

 SteelSeries ist seit der Gründung im Jahr 2001 ein führender  Hersteller von Spiele-Eingabegeräten und -Zubehör für Gaming-Profis,  unter anderem Headsets, Keyboards, Mäuse, Software und Mousepads. Im  Fokus steht die Herstellung von kompromissloser und leistungsstarker  Peripherie. Alle Produkte von SteelSeries werden in Zusammenarbeit mit  Profispielern entwickelt, um optimale Leistung und Langlebigkeit in  jedem Einsatzgebiet zu gewährleisten. SteelSeries unterstützt zudem das  Wachstum von wettbewerbsfähigem Spielen und elektronischem Sport durch  gezieltes Sponsoring von Teams und den Support von Communities,  Turnieren und LAN-Events rund um den Globus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das deutsche Team SK Gaming wird z.B. von Steelseries unterstützt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Daten*
- Frames pro Sekunde: 12.000
 - Inches pro Sekunde: 150+
 - Megapixels pro Sekunde: 10.8
 - Counts pro Inch: 100 - 5.001 (stufenlos)
- Tasten: 8 
- Kabel: 2m
- LCD Display auf der Maus für Technologie-Einstellungen mittels 
  Menü-System
- Eingebauter Speicher für 5 Profile
- USB-Stecker
- *Der Preis leigt bei ca. 60
* 
*Die Entstehung der Xai*_
_
Bei der Entwicklung und Gestaltung der SteelSeries Xai unterstützte  Jonas “Johnny R.“ Bollack, Deutschlands erster internationaler Superstar  in der eSports-Szene, das Unternehmen mit seiner weitreichenden  Erfahrung als professioneller Spieler. Er sorgte während des gesamten  dreijährigen Prozesses dafür, dass die Vorschläge und Anliegen der  Topspieler angenommen und umgesetzt wurden. Dank dieser  Entwicklungsarbeit hat SteelSeries eine Gaming-Maus erschaffen, die mit  umfassenden Optimierungen glänzt: Höhere Abtastrate für siegbringende  Präzision, auf die häufigsten Greifarten optimierte Ergonomie für Links-  und Rechtshänder sowie ein interner Profilspeicher in Kombination mit  hochwertigen Materialien."Wir haben in den letzten drei Jahren in Zusammenarbeit mit vielen  weltweit anerkannten Top-Spielern aus Teams wie Evil Geniuses (USA), SK  Gaming (Schweden), Fnatic (Schweden) und geforscht und entwickelt. Ein  besonderes Augenmerk wurde dabei auf die Greifhaltung der Spieler  gelegt, um die Ergonomie der Xai zu optimieren", erklärt Bruce Hawver,  CEO bei SteelSeries. "Die SteelSeries Xai mit ihrem hochauflösenden  Sensor stellt eine enorme Weiterentwicklung im Vergleich zu aktuellen  High-End Gaming-Mäusen dar. Die technischen Spezifikationen der Xai  führen zur Optimierung der Leistung, speziell bei schnellen Spielen."
​Der leistungsstarke Sensor mit einer Abtastrate von 10,8 Megapixel  pro Sekunde (12.000 Bildern pro Sekunde, 5.001 cpi) ermöglicht eine  maximale Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 3,8 m pro Sekunde (ca. 11 km/h) und  lässt aktuelle Laser-Mäuse im Bereich Präzision locker hinter sich.  Ergänzend bietet die SteelSeries Xai einzigartige  SteelSeries-Sensor-Innovationen wie SteelSeries ExactAim, SteelSeries  ExactRate, SteelSeries ExactSens, SteelSeries FreeMove und eine  automatische Anpassung der Liftdistanz. Die neue Gaming-Maus-Referenz  kann vollständig über das LCD-Menü auf der Unterseite konfiguriert  werden.


_Quelle: Steelseries.com_



*Der erste Eindruck*

Der erste Eindruck nach dem Auspacken: Sehr stilvoll aber schlicht gehalten. Doch diese Maus entpuppt sich als _Wolf im Schafspelz._ Das Kabel ist umwickelt, um die Stabilität zu erhöhen. Die Oberfläche ist in mattem schwarz beschichtet. Sie gleite sehr gut über das _QcK Mini Mauspad. 
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Die Handhabung, Ergonomie und der Druckpunkt*
Die Maus liegt sehr gut in der Hand. Lange Schlachten am PC sind somit bequem zu überwinden. 

Die 5 Zusatztasten teilen sich auf in:


2 seitliche Tasten jeweils Links und Rechts
1 taste unter dem Scrollrad zur DPI-Umschaltung
Diese sind sehr gut zu erreichen.
Die Maus ist durch ihre symmetrische Form für Rechts- sowie Linkshänder geieignet.
Das Scrollrad hat eine gute Rasterung und ist griffig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*
Der Bildschrim

*Einige werden sich sicher die Frage stellen: Was um Himmels Willen macht ein Bildschirm auf einer Maus?

Diese Frage ist schnell beantwortet: Mit ihm lässt sich die DPI zahl und andere Einstellungen direkt auf der Maus einstellen. Die Bedienung ist dabie recht einfach und bereitet keine Probleme. Es wird dabei mit dem Mausrad im Menü gescrollt und mit den Maustasten geklickt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Software*

Mit der Software, die nur im Internet heruntergeladen werden kann, lassen sich die Einstellungen natürlich ein wenig einfacher vornehmen. Hier einige Bilder, die den Treiber eigentlich von selbst beschireben.


_Die Tastenbelegungen_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Die Funktionen, die man Tasten zuweisen kann_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Makros erstellen_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Die DPI-Ein__stellungen und Steelseries-Funktionen
_ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Was ist eigentlich...*

Freemove: SteelSeries FreeMove erlaubt es Dir zu bestimmen, wieviel die Maus dir  bei den Bewegungen „helfen“ soll, und versetzt Dich ultimativ in die  Lage Bewegungen ohne jegliche Pfadkorrektur durchzuführen.

Exact Sense: Mit SteelSeries ExactSense kannst Du Dich auf die echten Hardware  basierten Sensitivitätseinstellungen verlassen und dich von der  Software-Interpolation befreien, was zu einer drastischen Steigerung  deiner Präzision führt.

_ExactRate_: Die Abfragerate (oder Pollingrate) bestimmt die Anzahl der Berichte, die  in jeder Sekunde von der Maus zum Computer gesendet werden. Normale  Mäuse können nur festgelegte Werte an neuen Positionsdaten für den  Computer bereitstellen wie z.B. 125, 500 oder 1000Hz. SteelSeries  ExactRate erlaubt es Dir eine Limitierung zu setzen und somit die  bereitgestellten Positionsdaten mit deiner in-game Refreshrate und  Monitor Bildwiederholfrequenz zu synchronisieren um ein gleichmäßigeres  Mausgefühl zu erhalten. 

Exact Aim: SteelSeries ExactAim bietet dir die Kontrolle über die Jitter-Korrektur  und Vorausberechnung welche zu den „raw“ Bewegungsdaten hinzugefügt  werden, die der Sensor von der Oberfläche liest. Jitter-Korrektur kann  speziell bei Mauspads oder Oberflächen hilfreich sein, welche nicht für  Hochpräzisionsgaming optimiert worden sind. Die möglichen Einstellungen  rangieren von „puren“ Sensor-Daten, auf die keine Korrekturen angewandt  werden, bis hin zu hohen Korrekturwerten, welche sinnvoll sein können,  wenn die Oberfläche auf der die Maus verwendet wird nicht gaminggeignet  ist oder die Mausbewegungen zu „kantig“ erscheinen


 *Der Lieferumfang* 

Der Lieferumfang ist etwas dürftig bei diesem Preis. Es liegt nur ein kleines Heftchen mit 1-Seiten Erklärung in zig verschiedenen Sprachen bei. Der Verpackung hätte man mehr Stil geben können, aber dies ist relativ unwichtig.
Was mir fehlt, ist eine Treiber CD, denn man kann diesen Treiber aus dem Internet herunterladen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Fazit*

 Die Steelseries Xai ist sehr genau und bietet eine sehr gute Ergonomische Form. Sie ist eine sehr gute Gaming Maus für echte Gamer, die keinen Schnickschnack wie individuelle Beleuchtung oder Gewichte brauchen.
Sie ist wegen ihres Bildschirms besonders für Spieler gut, die an verschiedenen PCs zocken wollen. Aber auch bei normalem Betrieb ist der Bildschirm praktisch, aber dank des Treibers weniger zu gebrauchen, da es mit diesem natürlich einfacher geht. 
Der Treiber beitet viele Einstellungen, um komplizierte Markos, z.B. für Rollenspieler, zu erstellen. Er lässt aber auch zu, andere Einstellungen wie DPI oder Tastenzuweisungen sehr einfach zu ändern.
*=> uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung
* 
Pro 
 

Gute Ergonomie und guter Druckpunkt
Sehr hohe Genauigkeit
Bildschrim für Einstellungen auf der Unterseite der Maus
Software mit vielen Funktionen und guter Makrofunktion
Für Rechts- und Linkshänder ohne Einschränkungen geeignet
Gute Scrollrad-Rasterung
Taste zur DPI-Umschaltung mit kleinem LED


 Contra 
 

Hoher, aber gerechtfertigter, Preis
Dürftiger Lieferumfang
Software muss aus dem Internet bezogen werden



_Danke fürs Lesen_


______________________ 
Immer her mit Lob/Kritik


----------



## Blue_Gun (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review]Steelseries Xai*


*Roccat Kone vs. Steelseries Xai - Ein Duell der Gamingträume*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Roccat Kone überzeugte mich in ihrer sehr guten Form, man konnte gut ohne krämpfe zocken. Doch leider gefiel mir ihr Gewicht und ihr Tastendruckpunkt nicht.
Ihre Tasten wirken etwas billig und sind sehr laut. Ihre individuelle Farbgebung ist schön anzuschauen und ein nettes Gimmick.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Durch die Beiden Knöpfe "+/-" lässt sich zwischen vorgegebenen DPI Zahlen umschalten, sehr praktisch bei schnellem DPI-Switch in einem Shooter wie CSS.
Das Scrollrad hat eine schlechte Rasterung, kann aber zur auch zur Seite gedrückt werden, um waagrecht zu skrollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fazit:
Die Xai schlägt die Kone - aber nur knapp. Beide sind exzellente Gamingmäuse, entscheidend ist hier das eigene Gefühl, man sollte beide vorher in der Hand gehabt haben. Der Druckpunkt der Tasten der Kone ist leider etwas "laut" ausgefallen und es fühlt sich etwas billig gemacht an.

    Noch anzumerken sei vielleicht, das die Xai schwerer als die Kone ist, auch mit allen mitgelieferten Gewichten. Das wirkt sich nicht negativ auf die Eigenschaften aus, jeder sollte für sich selbst entscheiden, ob er eine etwas schwerer Maus einer leichteren Maus vorzieht.
*
Das QcK Mini - kurze Zusammenfassung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Mauspad, das ihr unter  der Maus seht, ist das QcK Mini von Steelseries. Für Highsense  Spieler ist die Größe von 250mm x 210mm mehr als ausreichend, andere ist die Fläche des QcK Mini zu klein. Die Maus  gleitet auf dem Stoffpad sehr gut und leichtgängig, aber ein Stoffpad  wie dieses nutzt sich normalerweise schneller ab und ist schwirieger zu  säubern.
Für eine Preis von ca. 5€  ist es ein  echter Geheimtipp!

Anmerkung: Dieses Mauspad gibt es in verschiedenen Größen. Ich habe das QcK          Mini (250mm x 210mm) getestet.
 

Fazit: 
Klare  Kaufempfehlung und ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis!

*
Steelseries 4HD - Eine Kurze Zusammenfassun*g



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Daten
Größe: 240 x 290 x 2 mm 
Material: Hartplastik
Steelseries gibt den Widerstand als _mittel_ und _halb-rau_ an.

Ich finde, das der Widerstand nicht mittel, sonder eher gering ist. Die Xai läuft darauf besser als auf dem QCK, das den größeren Widerstand hat. Der Preis von 15€ ist absolut gerechtfertigt!  Die Kone läuft darauf auch sehr gut, wie ich testen konnte!

Eine wichtige Frage ist:_ *
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dem 4HD und dem 9HD?*
_ Antwort: Der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Mauspads ist die  Größe. Größere Mauspads sind für Low Sense Spieler  geeignet, wo hingegen kleiner Mauspads eher von High Sense Spielern  bevorzugt werden.

Fazit:
Das 4HD schlägt das QcK in allen Linien. Es hat bessere Gleiteigenschaften und die Größe ist optimal. 
 Eine Entscheidung die einem selbst offen steht, ob man nun Stoff oder Hartplastik will. 
*
Das Roccat Sota* 
 
Die Xai läuft auf dem Sota recht gut, nur wird sie meiner Meinung nach mehr oder weniger stark vom Pad "gebremst". Im Vergleich zum 4HD sind die Gleiteigenschaften wesentlich schlechter. 
Das Sota ist aber beim Gleichen Preis um einiges Größer und es lässt sich dank der Dehnbarkeit sehr gut Transportieren, und z.B. auf Lanpartys mitnehmen!

Fazit:
Ein großes Pad für Midsenser, die Widerstand auf dem Pad wollen. Von der Größe her, um einiges größer als das 4HD.

*Zur Xai kompatible Mauspads:*

Steelseries 4HD
Steelseries QcK
Roccat Sota
Standard Mauspad
Lederpad



Hier   gehts zum Preisvergleich der Maus
Hier   gehts zum Preisvergleich des Mauspads QcK Mini
Hier gehts zum  Preisvergleich des Mauspads 4HD
 ________________________________
_Ich bin immer offen für Lob und Kritik_


----------



## netheral (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review]Steelseries Xai*



> Aber auch bei normalem Betrieb ist der Bildschirm praktisch, aber dank des Treibers weniger zu gebrauchen.


Nettes Review. Meine kommt ja hoffentlich auch nächste Woche, sodass ich mir ein eigenes Bild machen kann.

Darf ich fragen, wie der Satz gemeint ist? Zieht der Treiber zu viel Leistung? Stört er beim normalen Arbeiten? Oder was genau meinst du?

Hast du dich durch die Maus im Spielen verbessert oder eine Idee, wie lange die Einspielzeit ist, bis man wieder genau so trifft wie mit einer anderen Maus?


----------



## Blue_Gun (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review]Steelseries Xai*

Nein ich meine damit, dass es mit dem Treiber ein wenig einfacher geht.

Mit dem Bildschirm dauert es länger, ist aber trotzdem sehr praktisch

Die Einspielzeit, hmmm. Man muss sich halt mit den DPI Zahlen ein bisschen spielen aber ansonsten geht das recht schnell


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Schönes Review. Aber du solltest besser schreiben das es sich nicht um einen Treiber sondern nur um Software handelt. Die Software wird nämlich nicht bei einem Systemstart geladen sondern muss manuell gestartet werden. Allerdings stellt man nur seine Settings ein und speichert diese dann. Sobald man die Software beendet ist diese auch aus. Also frisst diese auch keine Resourcen.


----------



## netheral (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Guten Morgen.  Jetzt ergibbt der Satz für mich Sinn, gestern war wohl einfach nicht mein Tag. Ich habe es folgendermaßen verstanden: In Spielen macht der Treiber (die Software) Sinn, in Windows jedoch nicht.

Wie ich auf das schmale Brett kommen konnte? Der Weihnachtsmann weiss es. 

Deine Bilder sind übrigens von der Belichtung her super: Endlich kommt für mich optisch heraus, dass Daumen und Ringfinger schon leichte Mulden haben, womit man die Maus super greifen können müsste. Das war meine angst. 

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, ob die Salmosa oder die Xai meine alte 518 ablöst. Wird sich entscheiden, sobald nächste Woche beide Nager ins Haus trudeln. Vielleicht isnd ja beide so toll, dass ich je nach Bedarf einfach wechsle. Da ja beide Mäuse treiberlos arbeiten, ist das sicher kein Problem. Endlich hat das Testmode-Gefrickel für die Polling Rate ein Ende.


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

danke ghost, habe es geändert.

@all: Lob hört man natürlich immer wieder gerne


----------



## PIXI (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

das review ist gut gemacht (das meine ich auch so) aber die tatsache das die xai beidseitig zwei 
tasten hat stört mich als rechtshändler, deswegen klar ein no go für mich...

gruß PIX


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Gut, danke für deine Meinung!
Ich finde wenn man Linkshänder ist, froh über eine symmetrische Maus mit den Tasten auf beiden Seiten ist. Denn z.B. die Roccat Kone ist nichts für Linkshänder. Ich finde das jetzt nicht weiter schlimm 

mfg


----------



## netheral (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Kann man die rechten Daumentasten eigentlich in der Software komplett deaktivieren, dass man nicht versehentlich etwas damit auslöst? Wäre so für mich ein wenig unpraktisch, mitten im war beim Umsetzen irgendetwas auszulösen oder am besten noch das Game aufzuhängen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Ja kann man! 


So hier wie versprochen der Screenshot_






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_


----------



## netheral (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Danke.  Die Zweifel sind jetzt fast beseitigt. Im Luxx haben sehr viele Leute mit der Maus so einige Probleme. Hoffe, nicht selber diese Probleme zu bekommen.

Naja, notfalls macht mich die Salmosa zum Pro.  (naja, nicht wirklich, aber so lange sie sich besser greift als die MX518^^)


----------



## Blue_Gun (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Welche Probleme? 
Also ich habe kein einziges Problem seit ich die Maus habe.


----------



## Torr Samaho (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> So hier wie versprochen der Screenshot


  wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist das eine software zum einstellen der maus und kein treiber, die maus kommt also ohne treiber aus?  weiss jemand, ob das auch bei der logitech g9x so ist?  (ich schwanke im moment zwischen der g9x und der xai)


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Dann mach doch einen eigenen Thread für die Maus auf. Das hier ist ein Review und hier werden nur Fragen zur Xai beantwortet. Sorry.

Also ich würde natürlich die Xai nehmen, siehe Review . Mit gefällt die G9x net wirklich gut. 

mfg

Edit: Entstehung der Xai und Informationen über Steelseries hinzugefügt


----------



## netheral (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Also folgende Probleme wurden in dem Thread auf HWLuxx genannt:

- PC bootet nicht mehr, wenn die Maus angeschlossen ist (Portsharing)
- höhere Bootzeit (nicht nur Sekunden, teils Minuten)
- Die Maus wird extrem heiß
- Einstellungen in der Maus lassen sich nicht laden
- Beschleunigung (negativ sowie positiv) treten vermehrt auf
- Die Maus hat auch bei Midsense starke aussetzer

Im Grunde weiss ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Scheinbar ist das Wunderding doch nicht so ausgereift, wie gehypet wird. Nichts desto trotz wohl technisch wohl die beste Maus, aber was bringt es denen, die nur Probleme damit haben?
Die Maus scheint wohl den USB Port / Controler etwas mehr zu beschäftigen als eine Standardmaus / herkömmliche Gaming Maus.
Ich hoffe einfach, dass ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die damit solche Malessen haben. Ansonsten wandert sie direkt wieder zurück...


----------



## Blue_Gun (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



netheral schrieb:


> Also folgende Probleme wurden in dem Thread auf HWLuxx genannt:
> 
> - PC bootet nicht mehr, wenn die Maus angeschlossen ist (Portsharing)
> - höhere Bootzeit (nicht nur Sekunden, teils Minuten)
> ...



Ich habe die Maus auf 2 PCs sowie an einem Laptop getestet und es gab keine Probleme. Vielleicht hatte ich Glück aber was ich für warscheinlicher halte, dass diese Fehler Sonderfälle sind.

mfg

Edit: Habe mir jetzt noch eine Kone inklusive Sota bestellt. Werde ein Review so gegen Mittwoch abgeben


----------



## netheral (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Naja, selbst für Sonderfälle fänd ich sowas krass. Scheinbar ist die Maus ein wenig anfordernder, als normale HID-Mäuse.
Liegt wohl auch an der ganzen Technologie, die da drin steckt.

Wenn sie läuft ist es sicher die beste Maus derzeit.

Bin mal gespannt, wann meine Maus kommt. Vorkasse Bestellung, Geld ist überweisen, ich würde mal sagen dieses Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Man kann die Daumentasten komplett deaktivieren. Die Tasten stören auch nicht. Bin selber rechtshänder und hab keine Probleme damit das auf der rechten Seite auch Daumentasten sind. Ist schon Blödsinn wenn man die Maus noch nie in der Hand hatte was über die Tastenanordnung zu sagen. So gut wie jede Razermaus ist symetrisch und da hat keiner ein Problem mit. Aber das sind dann meistens Kone User die was an solchen Mäusen auszusetzen haben.



- PC bootet nicht mehr, wenn die Maus angeschlossen ist (Portsharing)
- höhere Bootzeit (nicht nur Sekunden, teils Minuten)
- Die Maus wird extrem heiß
- Einstellungen in der Maus lassen sich nicht laden
- Beschleunigung (negativ sowie positiv) treten vermehrt auf
- Die Maus hat auch bei Midsense starke aussetzer

Zu eins kann man sagen das es wohl eine Frage der Einstellung im Bios ist.
Die Bootzeit ist auch eine Frage der Einstellung.
Meine Xai wird nicht extrem heiß. Also Blödsinn.
Die Einstellungen lassen sich ohne Probleme laden.
Negative Beschleunigung hab ich noch nicht erlebt bei der Maus. Ich spiele Lowsense bei 400 CPI. Positive Beschleunigung übrigens auch noch nicht.
Aussetzer hat die Maus bei keiner Sense. Egal ob Low, Mid oder Highsense.


Ach ja. Bin auch auf HWLuxx und da hab ich nichts von Aussetzern gelesen. Vielleicht bei der Kinzu aber nicht bei der Xai.


----------



## netheral (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Also ich finde, wenn einige Leute Probleme mit der Maus haben, ist das lange kein Blödsinn. Das ist absolut nicht böse gemeint aber: Man kann nicht immer von sich und seinen Erfahrungen auf andere schließen bzw. diese zur allgemeingültigen Norm erklären, nur weil man selber keine Probleme hat.

Was ich top finde ist, dass Steelseries für die Maus Firmware-Updates anbieten, die wohl einige noch bestehende Probleme aus der Welt schaffen können. Entweder ich bin einfach zu blind, es zu finden, oder es hat z.B. für meine MX518 seit dem Anfang kein solches Update gegeben. Wobei ich nicht weiss, ob alle Mäuse so etwas wie Firmware haben.

Mit sowas kommt jedenfalls bei dem Hersteller das Gefühl auf, wirklich etwas gutes gekauft zu haben, an dem guter Support geleistet wird. Leider aber auch das Wissen, dass die Maus nicht perfekt sein kann. Bei etwas Perfektem könnte man schließlich den Support einstellen: Es hat nie Probleme, geht nie kaputt, ist nicht mehr zu verbessern.

Aber eigentlich gehört das alles hier garnicht hin. Der Test ist top und um den sollte es hier gehen. Ich freue mich weiterhin auf die Maus, auch wenn sie, wie alles andere auf dem Hardwaremarkt, nicht wirklich ausgereift sein wird.


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Negative Beschleunigung gibt es bei der Kinzu. Aber da muss man sich auch nicht drüber beschweren als Lowsenser. SteelSeries gibt selber an das die Kinzu nicht für Lowsenser geeignet ist.Die Aussetzer hat auch die Kinzu. Ich habe alle Einstellungen mal durchprobiert und keine Aussetzer provozieren können. Negative Beschleunigung auch nicht. Die Xai soll wohl leichte positive Beschleunigung haben. Aber die ist wohl so gering das sie nicht stört. Mir ist jedenfalls nichts aufgefallen. Auf HWLuxx ist ein User bei dem die Maus warm wird. Meine wird auch an der Sensoröffnung warm. Aber das liegt eher an der Elektronik im inneren und ist unbedenklich.


----------



## HZA (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Früher hat's sowas wie "perfekte Mäuse" gegeben (zB MX510). Aber gut, damals hat's auch kein Gerede über DPI, USB polling rate, positive/negative Beschleuningung usw. gegeben. Mauspads haben sich seit damals auch verändert. Damals... Sagen wir bis 2005/2006. Wären solche "Sachen" perfekt, hätten die Hersteller weniger Chancen, neue Produkte immer wieder als ihr neues Nonplusultra zu werben. Mich würde die Xai wegen dem "Old-school-Gefühl" interessieren, da ihr Gehäuse sehr nah an einer Intelli angelegt ist. Und 400 bis 800 dpi reichen eigentlich mit jedem Monitor aus. Momentan hab ich eine MX518 Refresh @ default (800 dpi). Hab nichts an der Maus auszusetzen, auch nicht die hardwareseitige Beschleunigung der Maus. Ist doch alles nur Gewöhnungssache, find ich. Nur wie gesagt... Wegen der alten Zeiten würde ich eine Xai zumindest mal ausprobieren, aber dafür ist sie fast schon zu teuer. Mal schauen, vielleicht gewinn ich eine goldene Xai beim SteelSeries-Gewinnspiel (Näheres auf der Homepage).
P.S.: Gut geschriebene Review. Objektivität hast in einem gewissen Maß auch zur Geltung gebracht. Gute Arbeit.


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



> Also ich finde, wenn einige Leute Probleme mit der Maus haben, ist das  lange kein Blödsinn. Das ist absolut nicht böse gemeint aber: Man kann  nicht immer von sich und seinen Erfahrungen auf andere schließen bzw.  diese zur allgemeingültigen Norm erklären, nur weil man selber keine  Probleme hat.



Ich finde, dass selbst Sonderfälle schlimm sind, denn somit ist die Maus nicht perfekt. Aber was ist schon perfekt? Es wird bestimmt neue Treiber geben, die diese Probleme aus der Welt schaffen.



> Ist doch alles nur Gewöhnungssache, find ich.



Naja, wenn du einen 24-26 Zoll LCD hast dann ist 800 Dpi schon sehr wenig. Ich glaube, dass alle "normalen" Zocker icht über 2800Dpi gehen, da das für sie/uns zu Überforderung führen würde!



@all: Danke für das Lob!


----------



## buzty (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Negative Beschleunigung gibt es bei der Kinzu. Aber da muss man sich auch nicht drüber beschweren als Lowsenser. SteelSeries gibt selber an das die Kinzu nicht für Lowsenser geeignet ist.Die Aussetzer hat auch die Kinzu. Ich habe alle Einstellungen mal durchprobiert und keine Aussetzer provozieren können. Negative Beschleunigung auch nicht. Die Xai soll wohl leichte positive Beschleunigung haben. Aber die ist wohl so gering das sie nicht stört. Mir ist jedenfalls nichts aufgefallen. Auf HWLuxx ist ein User bei dem die Maus warm wird. Meine wird auch an der Sensoröffnung warm. Aber das liegt eher an der Elektronik im inneren und ist unbedenklich.



die kinzu ist nicht für lowsense geeignet? ich hab eine  und brauche ~35cm für einmal rum drehen und hatte noch NIE einen aussetzer... keine ahnung, zufall oder ist das noch nicht lowsense? ich dachte eigentlich immer schon...


----------



## gh0st76 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Na ich hab halt öfters mal Videos gesehen wo die Kinzu nicht für Lowsense geeignet ist weil sie bei schnellen bewegungen negative Beschleunigung hat. Gibt auch bei Gamersluxx Leute die ihre Kinzu nicht bei Lowsense eigesetzt haben. Kann sein das SteelSeries das mit einem Firmware Update behoben hat. Kommt auch drauf an was für CPI Settings man nutzt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcVhU-NqGo8&feature=channel

Hier sieht man das mal sehr schön.


----------



## HZA (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du einen 24-26 Zoll LCD hast dann ist 800 Dpi schon sehr wenig. Ich glaube, dass alle "normalen" Zocker icht über 2800Dpi gehen, da das für sie/uns zu Überforderung führen würde!



2800 erscheinen mir sogar für 24 bis 26 Zoll "zu viel". Würd sagen, eine 1600/1800-dpi-Maus reicht auch schon. Ich glaub, das hat eher was mit der Ingame-Auflösung zu tun. Hach... Du hast mich irgendwie auf den Geschmack gebracht... Zwecks Xai und so... lol


----------



## buzty (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Kann sein das SteelSeries das mit einem Firmware Update behoben hat. Kommt auch drauf an was für CPI Settings man nutzt.



ich nutzt meist 800dpi. vllt. habe ich auch einfach glück gehabt und nen gutes exemplar erwischt, ich bin zumindest zu frieden


----------



## netheral (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Also ich habe bis vor kurzem meine MX518 auf 800 DPI (Standard mittlere Einstellung ohne Treibermurks) gehabt bei 500 Hz:

- In Windows übersprang ich damit keine Pixel.
- In CS 1.6 konnte ich bei 800x600 wunderbar zocken.
- Sogar in modernen Spielen auf Full-HD (1920x1080) habe ich keinen Pixel übersprungen.

Das bei einer Midsense, bei der ich fü 180° je nach spiel zwischen 10 - 20 cm verbuche.

Ich denke die DPI "braucht" man erst bei Highsense, wo man viel weitere Bewegungen am Monitor mit weniger Strecke am Pad bewegen muss. Hier ist es wichtig, auf der geringeren Strecke mehr Punkte abzutasten, damit die Maus nicht springt. Aber für Midsense reichen 800 DPI bereits aus, selbst auf Full-HD. Mit 1600 DPI habe ich zwar das Gefühl einer smootheren Maus, aber das wird eher ein Placebo sein. Mehr als keine Pixel überspringen geht wohl nicht. Zwischen den Pixeln gibts nicht viel.


----------



## Bullveyr (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



netheral schrieb:


> Mehr als keine Pixel überspringen geht wohl nicht. Zwischen den Pixeln gibts nicht viel.


Aus Sicht der Gameengine gibt es zw. 2 Pixel theoretisch unendlich viele Bewegungsmöglichkeiten, hängt davon ab welchen Winkel die Engine als kleinste Rotation kennt.

Im Prinzip hast du aber Recht.


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Eigentlich sind diese hohen DPI-Zahlen von über 5000 doch nur Werbegag

"Wow! Diese Maus hat 5700Dpi!" ...

Ich selber benutze 1200DPI bei meinem 24 Zöller und in der Umschaltung 950 als Scharfschütze.

mfg





> Du hast mich irgendwie auf den Geschmack gebracht... Zwecks Xai und  so... lol




Edit: Netheral, ist deine eigentlich schon angekommen? Wenn ja, kannst du bitte hier eine kleine Zusmmenfassung über deine Ansicht shcireben, danke!


----------



## netheral (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*

Noch ned angekommen. Geld wohl auch noch nicht bei Hardwareversand.de. :/ Schade, habe gehofft sie spätestens Mittwoch zu bekommen.

Ich denke aber jetzt, dass ich die Maus folgendermaßen einstellen werde: 1800 cpi und dann jedes Spiel darauf angepasst. Diese Geschichte mit Sensitivity 1 und über CPI anpassen ist mir zu frickelig, außerdem mag ich vielleicht meine ebenfalls kommende Salmosa anschließen können, wenn mir wieder nach ner kleinen Maus ist. Und die hat eben 1800 und 800 dpi.
Polling Rate wird ebenfalls auf 500 Hz fix sein, da ich eh fast nur CS 1.6 zocke und da eh 100 fps vorherrschen.

Ich bin echt schon gespannt auf beide Mäuschen.

Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an Bullveyr Erklärung, dass die Maus smoother ist. Aber eigentlich kann man in der Grafik ja nur die Pixel wirklich sehen, dürfte laut meinem Denken also auch nicht wirklich optisch rüberkommen.

Edit: Hardwareversand hat die Bestellung noch nicht einmal registriert. Status ist immernoch, dass die Bestellung am 23. aufgegeben wurde. Wird wohl dieses Jahr nicht mehr kommen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai*



netheral schrieb:


> Noch ned angekommen. Geld wohl auch noch nicht bei Hardwareversand.de. :/ Schade, habe gehofft sie spätestens Mittwoch zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich denke aber jetzt, dass ich die Maus folgendermaßen einstellen werde: 1800 cpi und dann jedes Spiel darauf angepasst. Diese Geschichte mit Sensitivity 1 und über CPI anpassen ist mir zu frickelig, außerdem mag ich vielleicht meine ebenfalls kommende Salmosa anschließen können, wenn mir wieder nach ner kleinen Maus ist. Und die hat eben 1800 und 800 dpi.
> Polling Rate wird ebenfalls auf 500 Hz fix sein, da ich eh fast nur CS 1.6 zocke und da eh 100 fps vorherrschen.
> ...



Das ist aber sehr schlechter Service von hardwareversand!  am 23. aufgegeben und immer noch net angekommen?? Da stimmt was net...


----------



## Richie688 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

ihr wisst schon dass es da etwas namens weihnachten zwischendrin gab oder? ^^


vor allem bei vorauskasse kann das 1-2 tage länger dauern wegen dem langatmigen überweisungsweg


----------



## Blue_Gun (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

trotzdem. Ich habe mir am 23. eine Kone bestellt und heute wird sie kommen!

Das ist aber bei Amazon immer so. Freitag bestellt - Montag/Dienstag angekommen! Alternate ist auch so ein schneller Shop


----------



## Nero9.1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

Also ich habe meine Xai gestern um 15 Uhr bestellt und heute morgen um 11 Uhr kam sie an, unglaublich.
Bei jacob-elektronik bestellt, keine 60 € bezahlt, klasse Shop.


----------



## netheral (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

Da Weihnachten war erwarte ich da nicht allzu viel. Meine Salmosa ist jedenfalls auf dem Weg (ESL-Shop 27 Euro inkl. Versand).
Geld ist bei HW-Versand auch heute eingetrudelt.
Ich habe Vorkasse getätigt, um die ewig hohen Versandkosten bei Nachname zu sparen. Teilweise 15 Euro inkl. 2 Euro Gebühr finde ich dreist.

Was ich wirklich einen Hammer Service finde ist amazon. 
Am Sonntag ne G15 bestellt, Gestern um 4 Uhr nachts (Nacht von So auf Mo) abgeschickt und heute morgen da.

Wer es schafft, das Teil 4 Std. nach feiertagsende schon rauszuhauen, ist in meinen Augen ein Gott. Kulant sind die auch, werde garantiert kein Problem haben, sollte die Tasta mal nicht mehr so wollen.

Hoffe, dass Hardwareversand das Teil heute noch raushaut. Bei der Entfernung wäre es dann morgen wohl da.
Dann Tippe ich die Tage auch ein kurz-Review. 

Edit:  Die Ware wurde an Sie versendet. - 1 Paket(e). Tracking-Nummer(n): [xxx-yyy-zzz] 
Um 18 Uhr. Da Hardwareversand bei mir im 100 km Radius sitzt, kann ich wohl morgen mit der Lieferung rechnen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*



netheral schrieb:


> Da Weihnachten war erwarte ich da nicht allzu viel. Meine Salmosa ist jedenfalls auf dem Weg (ESL-Shop 27 Euro inkl. Versand).
> 
> 
> Edit:  Die Ware wurde an Sie versendet. - 1 Paket(e). Tracking-Nummer(n): [xxx-yyy-zzz]
> Um 18 Uhr. Da Hardwareversand bei mir im 100 km Radius sitzt, kann ich wohl morgen mit der Lieferung rechnen.




Sehr gut, freu mich auf dein Review.

Heute ist auch meine Kone inklusive Sota angekommen, finde ich der Xai *fast* ebenbürtig. Auf alle Fälle werde ich diese oder nächste Woche mein Review nach ausgibiegem Shooter- und Surf-Tests abgeben! 

Update:So habe jetzt ein bisschen getestet und habe festgestellt: Die Xai ist eindeutig besser, nach meinem Spielgefühl 

mfg


----------



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

So

habe jetzt noch ein wenig am Fazit der Maus rungeschraubt und die Preisvergleiche hinzugefügt. Das Fazit des Pads würde ebenfalls erweitert.


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

So, ich gebe mal ein kurzes Pre-Statement ab, bevor ich morgen den Test runtertippe. 

Beim Auspacken war ich sehr gespannt, ob die Form meiner Hand gut liegen würde, da die Intelli teils meinen kleinen Finger zu weit abspreizen ließ. Doch die Angst war unbegründet, das Teil liegt zumindest bei mir in der Hand wie eine natürliche Verlängerung. Anfassen, wohlfühlen.

Die Verarbeitung lässt auf dem 1. Blick keine Zweifel offen: Die Oberfläche fühlt sich derartig angenehm an. Das Feeling allgemein ist kein Vergleich zum alten MS Nager. Eine total andere Maus, wenn auch recht ähnlich auf den 1. Blick.

Die Software ist für mich gewöhnungsbedürftig: So ganz verstanden was Ecakt Aim, Freemove und Exact Acceleration so sind, habe ich bisher noch nicht. 
Exact Aim ist wohl für die Korrektur der Maus verantwortlich, Freemove stellt ein, wie sehr die Maus bei geraden Bewegungen mitkorrigiert und die Exact Acceleration hat wohl schlicht etwas mit Mausbeschleunigung zu tun.

Also direkt Polling rate auf 500 Hz, alle Einstellungen bisauf Exact Accel auf 5 (Accel aus) und 1800 cpi eingestellt, wie es meine Salmosa auch hat (übrigens auch ein schickes Mäuschen).
Dann CS 1.6 angemacht und erstmal nur daneben gehalten. Nach ca. 30 Minuten veränderte es sich extrem: Auf einmal waren sehr saubere Headshots möglich, die ich vorher nicht geschafft hätte.

Die Maus vermittelt einem das angenehme gefühl, ungeher solide gebaut zu sein (fast, als wäre sie aus Alu oder einem anderen Metall), ist dabei jedoch trotzdem leichter als die MX518 und lässt sich dabei total genau steuern. Nein, ein Spielzeug ist das sicher nicht, dafür spricht auch das Understatement in Sachen Design.

Dass man die Einstellungen direkt an der Maus hat unterstreicht den High-Quality-Aspekt der Maus.
Bisher fine ich die Maus echt durchweg gelungen, wobei ich ab und an leichte Sprünge habe. Ich muss wohl mein Pad nochmal reinigen.

Einen ausführlichen Test sowie Bilder gibts morgen.
Darunter größenvergleich mit der MX518, Intelli 1.1 weiß und einer Razer Salmosa.


----------



## Nero9.1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

Sag mal netheral, wieso hast du Freemove und Exactaim auf 5?
Ich habe es auf 0...weiß nicht, ob ich Korrekturen benötige, irgendwie denke ich, dass mich das "einschränken" (klingt bescheuert, ich weiß) würde.


----------



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus meinem Review



> *Was ist eigentlich...*
> 
> Freemove: SteelSeries FreeMove erlaubt es Dir zu bestimmen,  wieviel die Maus dir  bei den Bewegungen „helfen“ soll, und versetzt  Dich ultimativ in die  Lage Bewegungen ohne jegliche Pfadkorrektur  durchzuführen.
> 
> ...


So hat das Steelseries beschrieben. 

Danke netheral für deine kurze "Statusangabe" . Freu mich auf den Vergleich und dein endgültiges Fazit. Natürlich werden ich vll das ein oder andere aus deinem Review in meines Aufnehmen, wenn du dies erlaubst

mfg

P.S. Weiß jmd wie man ein Inhaltsverzeichis macht, dass zu einem anderen Abschnitt im Post springt?


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [User-Review] Steelseries Xai - Eine der besten Gaming-Mäuse*

Ich habe es auf 5, weil ich für mich keine Einstellungen weiss, also noch keine Erfahrungswerte habe. Ich glaube auf 0 ist die Maus sehr natürlich, ohne Korrektur. Aber ganz sicher bin ich da nicht.


----------



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

So ist es bei mir

Exact Rate: 500Mhz

Exact Aim: 6

FreeMove: 6

Exact Accel: 10%

Werde mich auch noch damit rumspielen und den besten Wert finden

Edit: schaut euch den Teil "Xai vs. Kone" im zweiten Post an


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

Hast du die Erfahrung, ob die Einstellung den Effekt eher schwächt oder steigert? Beispielsweise FreeMove. Wenn die Maus stark nachhelfen soll, ist es dann auf 0 oder auf 10? Ich merke zwar ehrlichgesagt den Unterschied kaum, interessieren würde es mich dennoch.

In der Maus selber verwirrt das nämlich ein wenig. FreeMove 10 wäre für mich am freiesten. In der Software wird der Cursor der dargestellt wird aber immer "smoother", was für mich nach stärkerer Hilfe seitens der Maus aussieht.


----------



## Nero9.1 (30. Dezember 2009)

Im Treiber ist unterhalb der Einstellung so ein kleines Fenster, das die Auswirkungen darstellt.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, worin der Unterschied zwischen Freemove und Exactaim besteht... Bei beiden ist es so, dass bei dem Wert 0 absolut keine Korrekturen vorgenommen werden. Beim Wert 10 werden die Linien begradigt.

Wieso denn 500 Hz? Auf der steelseries-Seite steht man solle ein Vielfaches seines Monitors einstellen. Bei meinem 60 Hz-Monitor habe ich 960 eingestellt...


----------



## netheral (30. Dezember 2009)

500 Hz, damit ich ohne weiteres zur Salmosa wechseln kann, ohne dass es sich grundlegend anders anfühlt. Außerdem spiele ich hauptsächlich eh CS 1.6 und CS:S. Bei beiden habe ich exakt 100 FPS, weshalb 500 Hz ebenfalls ein Vielfaches davon sind.

Ich frage mich aber, warum man das unbedingt so machen muss, wie der Hersteller es empfielt. Jede andere Maus hat nunmal die Hz fest und ich möchte mich nicht 100% an eine Maus anpassen, die vielleicht in 2 Jahren schon wieder ersetzt wird.


----------



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

Hm, also ich habe einfach den Mittelwert genommen, weil man da am wenigsten falsch machen kann. Ich glaube: 0= Keine Korrektur; 10=Maximale Korrektur, aber die Wirkung ist gering. Das mit den Mhz hab ich nicht umgestellt, ich weis garnicht wie viel Hertz mein Monitor hat 


_P.s. Nethereal wie heist du in Steam?_


----------



## gh0st76 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab die Hz auf 960. Persönlich merke ich nen Unterschied wenn ich ExactAim und FreeMove hochstelle. Hab beides auf 0. Wenn ich das auf 3 oder höher stelle, dann merke ich einen Unterschied. Ich spüre dann schon einen Unterschied zu den reinen Sensordaten.


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich hab die Hz auf 960. Persönlich merke ich nen Unterschied wenn ich ExactAim und FreeMove hochstelle. Hab beides auf 0. Wenn ich das auf 3 oder höher stelle, dann merke ich einen Unterschied. Ich spüre dann schon einen Unterschied zu den reinen Sensordaten.




Edit: Habe mir gestern das Steelseries 4HD Pad gekauft. Wird Morgen ankommen, wie ich Amazon kenne, dann werde ich ein QcK vs. 4HD Test machen

mfg


----------



## netheral (31. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Frage: Werden bei euch die Settings auch nicht übernommen, wenn ihr den PC neu startet oder etwas länger aus habt?
Über nacht ist mein komplettes Profil 1 verschwunden und die ursprünglichen Einstellungen sind wieder da. Ich dachte, die Settings bleiben auf der Maus gespeichert?


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Werden bei euch die Settings auch nicht übernommen, wenn ihr den PC neu startet oder etwas länger aus habt?
> Über nacht ist mein komplettes Profil 1 verschwunden und die ursprünglichen Einstellungen sind wieder da. Ich dachte, die Settings bleiben auf der Maus gespeichert?



Also bei mir wird da nichts gelöscht. Installier mal Treiber neu und setzt das Profil auf der Maus zurück.


----------



## ck0184 (31. Dezember 2009)

netheral schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Werden bei euch die Settings auch nicht übernommen, wenn ihr den PC neu startet oder etwas länger aus habt?
> Über nacht ist mein komplettes Profil 1 verschwunden und die ursprünglichen Einstellungen sind wieder da. Ich dachte, die Settings bleiben auf der Maus gespeichert?



hatte ich auch am anfang. hab dann mal die software neu installiert und nen anderen usb-port ausprobiert.

danach hats funktioniert.

woran es letztendlich gelegen hat, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

MfG


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

ck0184 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch am anfang. hab dann mal die software neu installiert und nen anderen usb-port ausprobiert.
> 
> danach hats funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass es eher ein Softwarefehler ist... Bei mir tritt es wie gesagt net auf. 

Habt ihr Win 7?


----------



## PIXI (31. Dezember 2009)

denke da auch an einen software fehler, meine g9 hat so einen internen speicher auf dem meine profile abgespeichert sind
habe auch nach dem einstellen die software runtergeschmissen und die maus danach schon öffters
vom usb gehabt, ist aber alles noch da.
denke das wird bei der xai ähnlich sein, die hat doch einen internen speicher?

gruß PIX


----------



## Richie688 (31. Dezember 2009)

nabend allerseits!

erst einmal darf ich nochmal ein großes lob an den threadersteller aussprechen: wirklich schöne übersicht!



ich hätte da aber noch 2 kleine anmerkungen bzw. fragen:

1. das allererste bild im 1. post is so weit ich weiß gar keine xai sondern ne kinzu oder? vllt kann man das ja noch ändern 


2. blue gun kannst du vllt noch ein vergleichsbild machen von kone und xai von der tischkante aus damit man die beiden "hintern" ein wenig besser vergleichen kann? mir gefällt nämlich das hinterteil meiner kone nich so richtig und ich wüsste gerne wieviel unterschied da in sachen höhe und breite vorhanden ist. ich hab leider nicht die möglichkeit hier in nen laden um die ecke zu gehen und beide mal aus der nähe anzuschauen :/


3. sind die mausfüße von kone und xai eigentlich vergleichbar? ich hatte mal kurz die kinzu und die wollte leider auf meinem qck überhaupt nicht rutschen. das war fast wie schmirgelpapier. bei der kone, genauso wie bei meiner alten mx518 flutscht das fast von alleine




mfg


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

Also,

1.  Das erste Bild ist keine Xai, stimmt, Kinzu und Xai sind fast identisch nur Xai hat mehr DPi und nen Bildschirm unten und das kleine Lämpchen unterm Scrollrad. Werde ich gleich ausbessern. Danke

2. Kann ich heute nich machn sry, viel zu organiseiren und so, werde ich aber die nächsten TAge nachholen.

3. Die Xai läuft auf dem QcK Mini sehr gut, hab mir aber wie im review beschirben ein 4HD bestellt. Kannst ja bis morgen warten, dann steht da schon ein neuer Vergleich QcK vs. 4HD.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen, das Bild editiere ich morgen rein!


mfg


----------



## Richie688 (31. Dezember 2009)

Klingt super! Danke schonmal!

Beim bild sind mir halt als erstes die fehlenden seitentasten aufgefallen, deshalb wollte ich das nur anmerken


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

Richie688 schrieb:


> Klingt super! Danke schonmal!
> 
> Beim bild sind mir halt als erstes die fehlenden seitentasten aufgefallen, deshalb wollte ich das nur anmerken



Mir ist das fehlende Lämpchen aufgefallen .

Edit: Das ist nämlich das einzige Bild, außer das von PCGH mit dem Bildschirm, das ich aus dem Internet habe. Alle Screens und BIlder sind von mir



_Wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr_


----------



## netheral (1. Januar 2010)

Hoffe ihr hattet alle einen guten Rutsch. 

Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen, das Reviev zu tippen. Dennoch ist mir heute etwas merkwürdiges aufgefallen:

Steelseries geben ja an, dass es empfohlen ist die Windows-Sensitivität auf 6 von 11 sowie die Sensitivity ingame auf 1 zu stellen und dann die Geschwindigkeit über die CPI-Einstellung zu tätigen.
In CS 1.6 kann ich das zumindest knicken: Es führt zu einer _enormen_ negativen Beschleunigung. 1x Mauspad mit voller Pulle entspricht ca. 0,75 Drehungen, während ich langsam fast 2 schaffe. Je schneller ich die Maus bewegt habe, desto langsammer ging das Crosshair.
Dann bin ich in Windows, habe die CPI auf 100 herabgesetzt und den gleichen Test gemacht: Maus an der Tastatur "angelegt" und total weggerissen und danach langsam wieder zur Tastatur geschoben. Bis auf ein paar Pixel, die fehlten, entsprachen beide Mausbewegungen der gleichen Cursorbewegung, also quasi keine Beschleunigung.
In CS jedoch immernoch locker 2-fache negative Beschleunigung.

Des Pudels Kern: Einmal die Maus resetet (load defaults, wenn ich nicht falsch liege), die Steel Software auf, 1800 cpi, Windows 4/11 und Sense Ingame wieder eingestellt und schon ist die negative Beschleunigung weg... Ich frage mich da sehr, ob es einen Sinn hat oder es einfach ein Bug in CS 1.6 ist.

Mit der von Steelseries empfohlenen Einstellung war es jedoch unspielbar, da man keinerlei Gefühl für das Crosshair entwickeln konnte. Sehr schlecht also. 

Ist euch sowas auch schon aufgefallen?

Was mir jedoch immer mehr auffällt: ExactAim und FreeMove haben ihre Berechtigung: Auf 0 spielt es sich wesentlich angenehmer als mit 5 oder noch mehr.
Hingegen arbeitet es sich in Photoshop mit höheren Einstellungen um Welten smoother. Es macht also durchaus alles Sinn.


----------



## Stefan0611 (3. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch erst einmal.

  Ich habe mir auch die XAI Steelseries gekauft. Bin jetzt zwar nicht der Pro-Gamer, wollte aber mal wieder ne kabelmaus haben . 
  Bisher enttäuscht mich die Maus aber nur. 
  Am Pc angeschlossen, braucht dieser ca. 5min um zu booten. 
  Desweiteren  kann ich im Windows dann nichts anklicken. Bewegen lässt sich die Maus, aber weder rechts noch links klick funktionieren.  Die Software habe ich schon mehrmals deinstalliert und wieder aufgespielt.  Keine Verbesserung.  Dann habe ich die Einstellungen direkt  an der Maus vorgenommen. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass nach jedem booten die Profile weg sind. 
  Ich bekomme die Maus nur ordentlich ans laufen, wenn ich warte bis Windows gestartet ist, und ich die Maus erst dann an meine Logitech G19 anschließe.  An einem anderen USB-Port ist kein betrieb möglich. Dann bleibt die Maus irgendwie hängen. 
  Am unteren Display der Maus steht dann FW. 1.4.2 und Sie funktioniert gar nicht. 
  Im normalen betrieb steht dort ja Steelseries. 
  Mache ich irgendetwas falsch??? Würde die Maus gerne behalten, da Sie super in der Hand liegt, wie ich finde. 

  Zu meinem System:

  Mainboard:                        Gigabyte P35Ds4 rev.2.0
  Arbeitsspeicher:              4x1024Mb A-DATA EXTREME DDR2 800
  Graka:                                  Geforce 8800GTS\640MB
  CPU:                                     Core2Duo E6850
  Betriebssystem:              Windows 7 32Bit
  Ich habe überall die neuste Software, Firmware drauf. Sämtliche Updates sind auch aufgespielt. 

  Hoffe auf Hilfe.

  Stefan0611


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein Problem vom Bios. Hab da bei Forumluxx was gelesen das man was im Bios umstellen muss. Dann sind die langen Ladezeiten auch weg. Vielleicht mal das neueste Bios draufpacken.


----------



## Stefan0611 (3. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, ist alles auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## netheral (3. Januar 2010)

Was mich derzeit stark stört ist die enorme negative Beschleunigung, die auftritt, wenn man die Maus richtig schnell bewegt. Die enormen Beschleunigungswerte, die Steel angebt: Reines Marketing.  Nichtmal 20 cm in einer Sekunde sind möglich. Zum Glück mache ich selten solche schnellen Bewegungen.

Vielleicht ändert es sich mit der nächsten Firmware wieder. Zum Zurückgeben habe ich die Maus jetzt zu viel genutzt.

Fazit: Derzeit auch nicht vollends zufrieden. Das konnte meine MX518 teils besser.

Zum problem mit dem Booten: Versuch mal, deinen USB Port auf Legacy USB einzustellen. Bei mir ist dann das Booten genau so schnell wie sonst. Mit anderen Einstellungen kann ich teilweise nichtmal mit einem SD-Card Reader am USB Port booten, ohne dass es 10 Minuten dauert.


----------



## Stefan0611 (3. Januar 2010)

Habe ich auch schon gemacht. 
Alles auf Setup defaults und dann USB Legacy enabled. Ergebniss: Ebenso lange Wartezeiten wie vorher. 

Warum kann ich aber die Maus nicht am Mainboard anschließen?? Sie läuft nur über die Tastatur. 
Alles Käse


----------



## Blue_Gun (3. Januar 2010)

Stefan0611 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon gemacht.
> Alles auf Setup defaults und dann USB Legacy enabled. Ergebniss: Ebenso lange Wartezeiten wie vorher.
> 
> Warum kann ich aber die Maus nicht am Mainboard anschließen?? Sie läuft nur über die Tastatur.
> Alles Käse



Das versteh ich auch nicht,w arum hast sie net sofort eibgeschickt??


----------



## Stefan0611 (3. Januar 2010)

Habe die Maus erst seit dem 30.12.2009
Werde sie dann wohl morgen zurück gehen lassen und mir ne neu schicken lassen.


----------



## Bullveyr (4. Januar 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Steelseries geben ja an, dass es empfohlen ist die Windows-Sensitivität auf 6 von 11 sowie die Sensitivity ingame auf 1 zu stellen und dann die Geschwindigkeit über die CPI-Einstellung zu tätigen.
> In CS 1.6 kann ich das zumindest knicken: Es führt zu einer _enormen_ negativen Beschleunigung.
> 
> ...
> ...


Liegt an CS 1.6 bzw. an dem vom Game verwendeten "Mouse Input", hängt auch von der Bildschirmauflösung ab.
4/11 macht aber trotzdem nicht wirklich Sinn, da schraubt man lieber die CPI runter.




netheral schrieb:


> Was mich derzeit stark stört ist die enorme negative Beschleunigung, die auftritt, wenn man die Maus richtig schnell bewegt. Die enormen Beschleunigungswerte, die Steel angebt: Reines Marketing.  Nichtmal 20 cm in einer Sekunde sind möglich. Zum Glück mache ich selten solche schnellen Bewegungen.


Kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, neg. Beschleunigung gibts bei meiner Xai nicht, selbst wenn ich sie mit mehr als 3m/s übers Pad schieße (nur die übliche leichte pos. Beschleunigung).


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Januar 2010)

Negative Beschleunigung ist mir auch noch nie untergekommen. Vielleicht Staub im Sensor oder ein Fussel? Hatte das auch mal. Dachte auch erst das die Maus schuld dran wäre. Lag aber eher an einem Fussel von meiner Jacke der auf dem Pad lag.


----------



## netheral (5. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal getestet. Win Sens 6/11 und 100 CPI. Und auf dem Pad dann "gib ihm".
Minimale beschleunigung tritt zwar etwas auf, aber so derartig minimal, dass man es kaum mitbekommt. Wenn ich die Maus links am Pad genau zur Kante positioniere und dann das Teil mit Affenzahn über die Matte jage, stoppe (bevor der Cursor am Bildschirmrand angekommen ist) und die Maus dann langsam zurückschiebe, bin ich etwa einen halben cm vom Padrand entfernt, wenn der Cursor links anschlägt.
Und das bei ca. 30 cm Strecke. So finde ich das gut. Resteinflüsse sind ja Softwareseitig oder minimal durch die Padstruktur eh da.

Wird also wohl an 1.6 liegen. Aber da reiße ich zum aimen eh nicht sondern nur fürs Movement.

Die Maus scheint also doch recht genau zu sein. 

Ein Test kommt übrigens immer noch, komme derzeit leider nicht dazu.


----------



## HZA (6. Januar 2010)

Hat wer von euch eigentlich schon die Gelegenheit gehabt, eine Logitech G500 und eine Roccat Kova zu testen?


----------



## netheral (6. Januar 2010)

Die Kova hatte ich schon einmal in der Hand. Aber da das eh subjektiv ist, bringt da eine Einschätzung imho nichts. Für mich geht sie, ist aber nicht so angenehm wie eine MX518, Xai oder gar Samlosa.

Allgemein bin ich jedoch kein großer Fan von Roccat. Dennoch mag die Maus durchaus Qualitäten haben. Ich habe nur letztens auf einem CS Server jemanden gesehen, der sie benutzte und sich über das ungewohnte Gefühl geärgert hat, weil er nichts mehr traf. Komischerweise ist es bei mir mit der Xai genau anders herum gewesen: Die ersten Stunden habe ich gedrückt wie nie zuvor. Mittlerweile bin ich nur etwas besser als mit der MX518. Aber meine Sensitivität habe ich auch noch nicht 100%ig wieder, da ich mit jeder Maus eine andere bevorzuge. Sensititity 1,8 mit einer Razer Salmosa gehen auch nicht. Da müssen es eher 1.5 sein. Mit einer MX518 jedoch 2.1 (CS 1.6 bei 1800 cpi, MX518 noch mit 1600.).


----------



## Bullveyr (7. Januar 2010)

Hatte bisher keine Kova in der Hand (G500 interessiert mich sowieso nicht die Bohne). Ich finde das grundsätzliche Konzept nicht schlecht hat aber imho eindeutig ein paar design flaws.
Sie ist auf jeden Fall sehr leicht (90g), Tracking soll sehr gut, hat aber eine viel zu hohe LOD, teilweise über 1 cm. Das ist eben der Trade-Off bei dem Sensor.


----------



## Black Lion (7. Januar 2010)

Problem bei der Kova ist aber wohl, dass es keinerlei Software gibt, ergo kann man nicht einmal die Tasten nach eigenen Wünschen belegen. Schade, ich fand die ganz interessant.


----------



## Blue_Gun (7. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid, das nichts vorran geht, aber zur Zeit viel Stress, keine Zeit.

Tut mir wirklich leid, ich werd mal am WE schauen, denn nächste Woche bin ich eh net da.

Sorry


----------



## gh0st76 (7. Januar 2010)

Das Problem bei der Kova ist nicht der fehlende Treiber. Eher der mieserable Sensor macht das Konzept der Maus kaputt. Die LoD ist einfach zu hoch. Je nach Pad von 6 mm bis zu 1 cm.


----------



## netheral (8. Januar 2010)

So: Hier ist der Test in der Ur-Version.  Vielleicht feile ich den Post noch weiter aus, jedoch kann ich ihn erst einmal so stehen lassen.

Die Infos über Steelseries, die Xai, ihre Funktionen etc. könnt ihr wunderbar im Starpost nachlesen. Darum konzentriere ich mich auf die Maus selber.

*Einleitung*

Steel verspricht ja quasi, dass die Xai das Gaming revolutionieren wird. In wirklichkeit ist es einerseits eine Technikbombe und andererseits gleichzeitig pures Retro. Wenn man die hochwertige, aber nicht übertriebene Verpackung geöffnet hat lächelt den Käufer ein wertiges Eingabegerät an, das jedoch nichts mit Designobjekten á la Roccat oder Razer zu tun hat. Viel mehr erinnert die Xai an Zeiten, in denen Mäuse noch weiß-grau waren. Um genau zu sagen ist das Äußere eine Intellimouse 2.1 in einem sehr wertigen Gewand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Äußeres, Ergonomie und ein Vergleich zur 1.1*

Beim 1. Griff und Vergleich mit dem betagten, aber dennoch von Pro-Gamern geliebten Intellimouse 1.1, lässt fällt diese Maus sehr wertig aus. Sie ist etwas schlanker als der Microsoft Nager und besitzt 3 Tasten mehr: Links und rechts eine 2. Daumentaste sowie der DPI-Switch.
Insgesamt wirkt die Intellimouse 1.1 von der Verarbeitung regelrecht minderwertig. Die Oberfläche der Xai ist zudem sehr angenehm gummiert und bietet so optimalen Komfort. Das Mausrad ist zudem super gerastert und genau. Jedoch lässt es sich bei meiner Maus mit der rechten Hand einfacher betätigen als mit der linken. Das kann jedoch auch Gewohnheit sein.

Hier ein Bild, das einen groben Vergleich der 1.1 zur Xai bietet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier täuscht jedoch, dass die Xai etwas größer wirkt. Laut meiner Hand müsste es anders herum sein.

Angenehm fallen zudem Details wie das Ummantelte Kabel sowie das optisch dezent herausstechende Mausrad auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt kann man sagen, dass das Feeling der Maus sehr intuitiv ist und dann sehr bequem daher kommt. Ein Verkrampfen der Hand kenne ich an der Maus nicht.
Auch die Gleitfüße sind optimal: Sie sind zwar lange nicht so schnell wie die kleinen Teflonfüße einer Razer Salmosa, jedoch bieten sie in jeder Lage gleichmäßige Gleiteigenschaften, was die Konstanz steigert.


*Die Funktion*

Jetzt wisst ihr, aus was für einem "Holz" die Maus geschnitzt ist. Doch wie funktioniert sie? 
Ich muss direkt sagen: Sie funktioniert reibungslos, stellt meine alte MX518 weit in den Schatten und hat bis auf kleine Schwächen einfach die Nase vorn.
Die Maus kann auch mit einer enormen Beschleunigung leben: Eine anfänglich festgestellte negative Beschleunigung ist nur in einem Spiel aufgetreten. In Windows entspricht die negative Bescheunigung vielleicht 2 - 3 % der Strecke, wenn sie überhaupt auftritt.
Das merkt man idr. nicht.

Die Maus lässt sich von 100 - 5001 cpi (ähnlich DPI) stufenlos (!) einstellen. Dadurch lässt sich die Sensitivität auch mit einer In-Game Sensitivity von 1 und der Windows-Einstellung 6/11 sehr genau einstellen. Laut Steel profitiert die Genauigkeit enorm. Zudem kann die Maus mit 125 bis 1000 Hz abtasten. Diese Einstellung schluckt mein Windows 7 ohne jegliche Treiber problemlos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn einem diese Maus gut liegt, ist sie ein wirkliches Werkzeug, das den Gegnern in den richtigen Händen unheil bringt. Ich habe direkt meine Form mit der MX518 wieder gefunden und mittlerweile überschritten. Jedoch macht einen eine neue Maus nicht gleich zum Profi.  Ich weiss nur jetzt, dass die MX518 nicht meine Maus war.

*
Die Software / Einstellung*

Vorweg: Steel bietet für die Xai keine Treiber an. Die Maus selber fungiert als Treiber und hat alle Einstellungen jederzeit an Bord. Man kann die Maus an jeden PC anschließen, die Windows Sensitivität einstellen und den Rest durch die Xai erledigen lassen.
Und ist keine Software installiert, kann man die Einstellungen jederzeit, auch in-game am Display auf der Unterseite einstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Maus hat insgesamt 5 Profie, die jeweils eigene Einstellungen für alle Lebenslagen sowie jeweils 2 cpi-Einstellungen bieten, die man über den cpi-Umschalter hinter dem Mausrad switchen kann.
Alle Features, von Polling-Rate, über cpi-Einstellungen, ExactAim, FreeMove bis ExactAcceleration lassen sich so einstellen. Jederzeit.
ExactAim ist dafür da, den Spieler bei seinen Bewegungen zu unterstützen, falls er auf einem nicht-highend Mauspad spielen sollte.
FreeMove bietet eine Pfadkorrektur an.
Somit kann man entscheiden, ob die Maus "mithelfen" soll, Bewegungen stetig auszuführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Software an sich ist sehr einfach konfigurierbar und intuitiv. Das Einstellen geht hier viel einfacher, schneller und benutzerfreundlicher von Statten als die Einstellung an der Maus selber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann direkt sein Profil wählen, das man bearbeiten möchte. Im 1. Menü kann man die Tastenbelegungen der Maus komplett unfunktionieren und an seine Bedürfnisse anpassen. Sauber gelöst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle diese Einstellungen lassen sich fest auf der Maus speichern. Hier sieht man außerdem, welchen Effekt die Einstellung hat. Hier sieht man meine aktuellen Einstellungen, mit denen ich enorm gut fahre.
Der Rest dürfte selbererklärend sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ferner kann man alle relevanten Windows-Settings ändern. Das führt dazu, alles unter einer Oberfläche zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild zeigt eine große Neuerung, zumindest für mich, denn die Xai ist in der Lage, die Firmware zu updaten. Sollten also Bugs auftreten, kann Steelseries hier direkt einen Fix nachreichen. Leider muss man sich die neue Version komplett herunterladen. Ein Update gibt es scheinbar nicht.


*Größenvergleich*

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte, darum zeige ich euch hiermit einen Vergleich der Xai zur MX518 von Logitech, einer Intelli 1.1 von MS sowie einer Samlosa von Razer. Obwohl es anders wirkt: Die Salmosa ist sehr viel kleiner als die Xai.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Passt mir diese Maus?
*
Das musst du leider selbst in Erfahrung bringen und die Maus testen. Denn eine Maus steht und fällt mit dem Griffgefühl, das man an ihr hat. Mit einer Maus, die nicht dem Spieler nicht liegt, sind niemals gute Ergebnisse zu realisieren.


Vielen Dank fürs Lesen. Fragen und Anregungen könnt ihr gerne per PN schicken.


----------



## netheral (8. Januar 2010)

--- pic Dump, da ich im Hauptpost die Bilder auf einmal nicht mehr benutzen konnte ---


----------



## HZA (9. Januar 2010)

Logitech G500, QPAD 5K, Roccat Kone, SteelSeries Xai - Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.

http://tech-lobby.com/2009/12/qpad-5k-gaming-laser-mouse/


----------



## netheral (9. Januar 2010)

Noch ein Pic-Post, da sich jetzt alle Bilder aus dem eigentl. Review verabschiedet haben... Technik die begeistert. 

@HZA: Nimm einfach die Maus, dir dir das beste Griffgefühl liefert. Wie ich schon im Review und 20x sonst geschrieben habe: Was nützt dir eine Maus, die deiner Hand nicht passt? Garnix, da man sich nicht wohl fühlt.

Die Xai ist eher von der Form her eine Standardmaus, während die anderen Mäuse ergonomische Formen haben. Technisch dürften alle etwas reißen, wobei ich bei QPAD Mäusen keine Erfahrungen bzw. nie einen Test gelesen habe.


----------



## HZA (9. Januar 2010)

@netheral: Ist mir schon klar. Ich hab Mäuse (fast) immer nach dem Kriterium gekauft. Über die Jahre merkt man schon, dass die Ergonomie am wichtigsten ist. Hab 2001 mit ner IMO 1.1 "angefangen". Von der Leistung her sollten alle bis auf die Kone sehr ähnlich, wenn nicht gleich sein, da sie wohl vom gleichen Sensor betrieben werden. G500 düfte ergonomich der MX518 sehr ähnlich sein. Kone hab ich letztens probiert. Und die Xai ähnlich der IMO 1.1. Dann bleibt nur noch die 5K, die kann man wohl nicht im MM oder sonst nem Geschäft testen. Ergonomisch könnte sie vielleicht sogar die anderen 3 toppen. Es ist also mehr eine Desginfrage. Ich nehm mal nicht an, dass der Kone-Sensor bei 800 dpi streiken wird, denn mehr dpi werd ich sehr unwahrscheinlich brauchen. Mausemfpindlichkeit würde entsprechen: IMO 1.1 400 dpi, 6/11, 3.5 In-Game CS 1.6. Also eher Med-Sens, oder? Der Sensor muss nicht für Low-Sens konzipiert sein. Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich auf ner IMO 1.1 mit den gleichen Einstellungen, aber 1.2 in CS 1.5/1.6 gespielt. Also hat sich der Wert fast verdreifacht. Somit wird wohl doch das Design entscheiden.


----------



## netheral (9. Januar 2010)

Was du vorhast ist ne Midsense denke ich. Früher habe ich auf 800 DPI bei 6/11 und je nach Laune zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 gespielt. Also Low - lower Midsense.

Ich brauchte damals immer so 20 - 30 cm fürn 180° turn, was mit mittlerweile auch zu weit ist.

Eigentlich dürfte da keien Maus streiken, außer sie hat einen Defekt. Wenn die 1.1 es schafft, schafft es wohl jede Maus.


----------



## Balu7 (9. Januar 2010)

Kann mir wer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen CPI1 (LED Off) und CPI2 (LED On) ist?


----------



## ck0184 (9. Januar 2010)

Balu7 schrieb:


> Kann mir wer erklären, was der Unterschied zwischen CPI1 (LED Off) und CPI2 (LED On) ist?



du kannst in einem profil zwei verschiedene cpi-werte speichern und mit dem knopf unter der led zwischen beiden werten wechseln!

MfG


----------



## HZA (9. Januar 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Was du vorhast ist ne Midsense denke ich. Früher habe ich auf 800 DPI bei 6/11 und je nach Laune zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 gespielt. Also Low - lower Midsense.
> 
> Ich brauchte damals immer so 20 - 30 cm fürn 180° turn, was mit mittlerweile auch zu weit ist.
> 
> Eigentlich dürfte da keien Maus streiken, außer sie hat einen Defekt. Wenn die 1.1 es schafft, schafft es wohl jede Maus.



Hehe


----------



## Balu7 (10. Januar 2010)

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Xai: Wenn ich mein Profil 1 (400 CPI) anwähle, erkennt dies die Maus nicht und der Mauszeiger bleibt auf 1800 CPI.
Wisst ihr, an was das liegen könnte?

Edit: Jetzt hat sich die CPI Zahl so geändert wie ich sie haben wollte. Aber erst nach dem 2ten Restart des PC`s. Und ingame ist die CPI Zahl wieder viel zu niederig (unter 400 CPI). Auf Windows ist die Maus jedoch so, wie sie sein sollte. Und ja, ich habe jegliche Senibilitätseinstellungen der Maus ingame abgeschaltet.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (11. Januar 2010)

Haben will!
Haben will!

Okay, die sinnlosen wörter lasse ich weg, aber sobald noch ein Käufer für meine Kone gefunden wurde, bzw. ebay sich freut, gibt es noch keine neue Maus!
*Mist*

Ach ja:

*Roccat kone zu verkaufen!!!!*


----------



## Black Lion (12. Januar 2010)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob es in Berlin nen Laden gibt, in dem man die Xai testen kann? MM und Saturn ham sie schonma nich =(


----------



## Bullveyr (12. Januar 2010)

Caseking wäre grundsätzlich in Berlin, haben aber afaik kein Ladenlokal

ich würde einfach mal da anrufen

Edit: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=de&msa=0&msid=117362708593026830253.00045595bcc8038814be1&z=17

ansonsten klappere maldie Liste ab welcher Laden in Berlin ist: klick


----------



## ciTy-ScOuT (12. Januar 2010)

Hallo....

..CASEKING ist in Berlin das ist richtig, aber sie haben auch ein Ladenlokal ! Kannst ja dort auch deine Bestellung, z.B. wie ICKE, dort abholen....die Xai ist den Weg auf JEDEN Fall wert... der Laden ist in der GAUSSSTR.1 in Moabit...

..schönen Tag noch ..ciTy-ScOuT..


----------



## Black Lion (12. Januar 2010)

ja danke. K&M gibts ja auch noch, wobei ich net weiß, ob man die bei denen testen kann.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. Februar 2010)

Hab ihr vielleicht Interesse eine Profilsammlung zu erstellen?

Vielleicht kann man so für die Allgemeinheit etwas zusammenbasteln!?
Versuch gerade ein Profil für CoD6 zu basteln...


----------



## netheral (13. Februar 2010)

Ich wäre eher fast dagegen, weil man sich seine eigenen Settings suchen sollte. Ist genau das selbe wie in der Counterstrike Community: Alle ziehen sich "Pro-Configs" und denken, sie sind damit die Reißer...
Wenn man sich selber etwas erarbeitet hat, kommen die Erfolge viel konstanter.

Gerade so sachen wie ExactAim sind doch sehr userspezifisch. Ganz ohne kann ich nicht und mit vollem Rohr fühlt sich mein Maus an wie auf Schienen. ^^


----------



## zeroz (13. Februar 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ngen-exact-sense-rate-aim-freemove-accel.html

Eigentlich sollte es das sein was du suchst, außer das nocht nicht viele Ihr Profil gepostet haben.


----------



## Blue_Gun (14. Februar 2010)

So habe zur Zeit wieder viel Zeit und werde mich wieder meinm Review widmen. 

Somit: *push*


----------



## in-vino-veritas (16. Februar 2010)

zeroz schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ngen-exact-sense-rate-aim-freemove-accel.html
> 
> Eigentlich sollte es das sein was du suchst, außer das nocht nicht viele Ihr Profil gepostet haben.


*@zeroz: *
Ahh, dankeschön 

*@netheral:*
Finde ich nicht! Ich will ja nichts "reißen" wie du das sagst. Ich kann mein Profil für mich schon selbst erstellen, so ist das nicht...Aber warum soll man sich nicht austauschen...Vielleicht hat ja jemand ganz interessante Settings und man findet daraus was für sich und passt an und und und

Lieber zusammen an`s Ziel als gemeinsam einsam


----------



## Blue_Gun (19. Februar 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> *@zeroz: *
> Ahh, dankeschön
> 
> *@netheral:*
> ...



Man muss ja das Profil nicht komplett übernehmen, man kann es testen und behalten oder gegebenenfalls überarbeiten und seinen persönlichen Bedürfnissen anpassen.


----------



## Blue_Gun (21. Februar 2010)

*push*


----------



## Blue_Gun (8. April 2010)

*push*


----------



## wolfpower (12. April 2010)

Xai ist bestellt, scheint wohl DIE Gamermouse zu sein.

von Death Adder (miese Haltbarkeit) und Roccat Kova (Serienfehler)
bin ich schwer enttäuscht und möchte jetzt mal was Gescheites
zwischen den Griffel haben.


----------



## wolfpower (15. April 2010)

so, das Schmuckstück ist da und hat meine Erwartungen übertroffen


----------



## gh0st76 (15. April 2010)

Die Xai ist schon was anderes als was von Roccat oder Razer. Alleine die Verarbeitungsqualität ist da ne andere. Technisch gesehen ist die auch weiter vorne.


----------



## Blue_Gun (18. April 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die Xai ist schon was anderes als was von Roccat oder Razer. Alleine die Verarbeitungsqualität ist da ne andere. Technisch gesehen ist die auch weiter vorne.



Da kann ich dir nur recht geben, die Qualität und Verarbeitung der Xai ist nicht zu übertreffen


----------



## in-vino-veritas (23. April 2010)

Also ich bin mit der Xai auch sehr zufrieden. Allerdings nervt, dass bei mir die rechte Maustaste hakt, das ist vor allem bei MW2 sehr nachteilig! Des weiteren ist das Scrollrad viel zu laut....


----------



## Blue_Gun (14. August 2010)

nach langer Zeit wieder mal **PUSH** 

Sry, war lange nicht mehr aktiv. Aber jetzt gehts wieder ein wenig weiter hier.


----------



## SoSa (17. Oktober 2010)

kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich die steelseries xai oder die neue Roccat Kone [+] nehmen soll. liegen beide sehr gut in der hand getestet im mm.
kann mir jemand bei der entscheidung weiterhelfen


----------



## Westcoast (17. Oktober 2010)

ich würde zu Roccat Kone+ greifen. vom sensor geben sich die beiden mäuse nicht viel. was gegen XAI spricht, ist der verzögerte bootvorgang beim start. 
habe einen test von der Kone+ bei computerbase gelesen, da hat die maus gut abgeschnitten.Test: Roccat Kone [+] - 15.10.2010 - ComputerBase
die kone sieht optisch besser aus und man kann die farben ändern. mir liegt die kone besser in der hand, wobei die XAI auch keine schlechte maus ist.

kannst für dich abwägen, welche maus für dich besser ist. du hast beide in der hand gehabt.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Oktober 2010)

Wobei der Bootbug auch nicht bei jedem Sytem auftritt. Aber die Kone+ ist halt ne Mainstream Maus mit viel Bling Bling während die Xai eher sinnvolle Features verbaut hat.


----------



## netheral (11. Dezember 2010)

Der Thread ist zwar schon etwas länger nicht benutzt worden, aber vielleicht ist hier trotzdem der beste Platz dafür:

Meine Xai hat ein gravierendes Problem: Wenn ich normal klicke, macht das Gerät einen Doppelklick.
Will heißen: Normales Arbeiten ist damit unmöglich, da man ständig Fehlklicks hat, die teilweise nervige Folgen haben.

Habt ihr so etwas auch beobachten können?

Überlege, ob ich sie einschicken soll. Oder gibt es da vielleicht einen Trick, der etwas schneller geht? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------

